# what are the capabilities for an RB20det?



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

how much power and torque can you possibly make from and RB20det compared to a RB25det


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

this is like asking what a 302 can make compared to a 350..


----------



## S14240SR (Aug 20, 2004)

180SX-X said:


> this is like asking what a 302 can make compared to a 350..


What about an RB20det vs an SR20det? which one can make more power even though both are 1998cc?(2.0L) would the extra 2 cylinders in the RB20 make a difference?


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

rb20 can hold more power and is a stronger motor i believe.torquey mofo.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

RB20 is going to have more low-end torque.

HP should be about the same but I'm not sure on stock internals what the max against each other would be


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

rb is iron, can hold more power than sr


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

if you really want to know, ask nizmodore, although he may be a little biased towards the RB..even though the SR and RB are both 2.0L engines, there is more power going throughout the engine to produce higher numbers than an SR. ive seen 600HP SR's before, but ive also seen 800HP RB20's...


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

sr's go in silvias/180sx. rb's go in skylines. HMMMMMM???!!!!!!! 

it's personal preference really.. if you just want 250-300hp.. it really doesnt matter which one you pick..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

S14240SR said:


> how much power and torque can you possibly make from and RB20det compared to a RB25det


Go for the RB25DET...really......


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> Go for the RB25DET...really......


bleh. why not get a rb30det?? HMMM???!!!!!


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

jeong said:


> bleh. why not get a rb30det?? HMMM???!!!!!



its not an DET dork...its just ET!!! hahahahaha :fluffy:


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

you know that you can do an rb25Det head swap, right?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

RB30ET+RB25DET=RB30DET.. but you prolly knew that..so, lets geta "RB30DET" and 
(^Block^+^head^=^result^) stroke it to a "RB32DET"..then add another turbo so its a "RB32DETT"..then later add a NEO RB head and make it a "NEO RB32DETT"..arent nissan engine codes great?


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Loki said:


> its not an DET dork...its just ET!!! hahahahaha :fluffy:


I believe he was refering to the aftermarket. As for the RB vs. SR argument... well it is all personal preference. I chose the RB mostly for the price and the fact that I'm tired of inline 4cylinder cars at the moment. Too bad RB20's aren't the "inexpensive" route anymore. Prices have sky rocketed lately.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Bigger capacity can support a bigger turbo - its pretty simple.


----------



## Sketchy (Oct 5, 2004)

The RB20DET is 80kgs heavier than the SR and sits further forward, so your steering is affected, althought some of the best drifters over here run RB20DETs in their Silvias, so I can't argue that much. I guess with the added weight and a poor suspension set up, you will get a light rear end...which could be cool 
The RB only has about 10ft/lbs touque over the SR, the SR has a slightly longer stroke which helps make up for the lack of cylinders.

Off the top of my head, SR20DETs make 800hp very well modded, which no one can call crap, so for the added weight, why bother with going for an RB20? Except for that very cool RB sound!

I would suggest that if you are going to go RB, make it worth your time and money and go for at least an RB25DET. I think you will be left wondering if it was worth it if you chuck in an RB20DET. The SR is a proven engine that can take a battering (not that the RB isn't). So I guess they are both fairly even, but its much easier to chuck in an SR than an RB in your S13.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Loki said:


> its not an DET dork...its just ET!!! hahahahaha :fluffy:


What do you think I'm building? You can put a RB25/26 head on a RB30E block  I'm doing one useing a R33 RB25DE with vvt head. The vvt one requires a external oil feed 

Some pics of what I'm doing.......

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?p=706515#post706515

My motor will be a RB30DER (R = supercharger)

The SR20DET is not a light motor either, its around 160kg, compare that to a CA18DET, its only 128kg.......I know this is second hand info, but put a bare CA18 block next to a bare SR20 block and see what I mean....and then try to pick them up.....I'll post a pic of some bare blocks sitting next to each other.....

I don't know the weight of a RB20 tho......and I really don't like the SR20, I wont say anymore, because I'll start a argument.....


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

thats some kewl pics..i got some rotary pics..but this is a nissan forum..so we'll skip that..


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

180SX-X said:


> thats some kewl pics..i got some rotary pics..but this is a nissan forum..so we'll skip that..


Nissan made a rotary motor for a while, it was similar to the Mazda 10A....hell in one car mag here recently there was a S13 180SX with a 13B turbo motor in it....


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

oh yea..did anyone see the new SCC with the "silviata"..a SR powered Miata, thats bad ass..ive seen rotaries in almost everything(even a civic converted to RWD)..just go to Puerto Rico(BORICUA!) and go to a drag race..rotaries dominate..plus, its home to Siguel Racing, home of the fastest/quickest 3gen RX-7 in the world in the 1/4..


----------

